# RRFW Riverwire � Pearce Ferry Rapid Update



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

tom, just got of GC, as of nov 19th 2008. this rapid is no joke, and a complete eye opener. IMO, it is one of the top five TECHY rapids of the trip. the flat water above leads to lazy, hey "we just did it, attitude", and should be thought about for sure. we had flows from 6500-12500, and never saw 12500 during travel time. at flows near 6500, do not go right, as there is a 4-5 foot poor over and large chance of flip. the eddy below is safe, smooth, and expansive, river left has a beach better than a powerful golfer could clear.

thanksk for all the updates, and keep em coming.

OB~


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

*Photos?*

Hey OB, did you all get any good photos? Thanks for posting, yours, tom



oarbender said:


> tom, just got of GC, as of nov 19th 2008. this rapid is no joke, and a complete eye opener. IMO, it is one of the top five TECHY rapids of the trip. the flat water above leads to lazy, hey "we just did it, attitude", and should be thought about for sure. we had flows from 6500-12500, and never saw 12500 during travel time. at flows near 6500, do not go right, as there is a 4-5 foot poor over and large chance of flip. the eddy below is safe, smooth, and expansive, river left has a beach better than a powerful golfer could clear.
> 
> thanksk for all the updates, and keep em coming.
> 
> OB~


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

a group member did get some video, and I belive ar least one member did get a still shot. it will be posted here as soon as I recieve a link.

OB~


----------



## andrews (Jan 22, 2007)

*gettin bigger*

I've been running Diamond Down a lot in the past few years, and Pearce is definitely continuing grow and grow. Last run was in early Nov. and it was as big as I've seen it yet. I should have some video up soon as well. 

I am curious to find out how this is going to affect general operations down there. Are jetboats going to be able to uprun next year? Are they going to put the proposed road in? There is even much talk around the Flagstaff bars and campfires about blowing it up, which I find very hard to believe. 

Anybody know what is happening down there? 

Also, it sounds like the iceberg wave is going to come back as the lake drops. This is a great wave which could potentially turn into another significant rapid. Here is some footage of the wave from last summer.

YouTube - iceberg pizza


----------



## CanyonEJ (Jul 28, 2008)

It's gonna be interesting for sure. In talking to the guys at Canyon Jetboat; Will, Trevor and Don... before he passed, they're just as unsure as everyone else about what's going to happen to the rapid. It changed a lot this year. They can still uprun, but it's getting more and more difficult. A road there would be nice, but it would be such a disgusting mess when it rains, and with the fluctuations. At low water, the takeout would suck unless they put in a cement pad or something. I think I still have that silt caked to a pair of sandals from a trip in August. I guess we'll see.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I was there in august this year and watched a small motor boat barely make an up run of the rapid, during our scout.

It caught us off guard because we did not hear the rapid echoing off the canyon walls (like we did with all the other rapids in the canyon) because we were out of the canyon at that point. On the bright side there is massive lake right below the it.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Great shots! Thanks for posting! There are updated photos of thge rapid at www.rrf.org in the gallery section. Yours, tom



buckmanriver said:


> I was there in august this year and watched a small motor boat barely make an up run of the rapid, during our scout.
> 
> It caught us off guard because we did not hear the rapid echoing off the canyon walls (like we did with all the other rapids in the canyon) because we were out of the canyon at that point. On the bright side there is massive lake right below the it.


----------



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Great shots! Thanks for posting! There are updated photos of thge rapid at www.rrfw.org in the gallery section. Yours, tom



buckmanriver said:


> I was there in august this year and watched a small motor boat barely make an up run of the rapid, during our scout.
> 
> It caught us off guard because we did not hear the rapid echoing off the canyon walls (like we did with all the other rapids in the canyon) because we were out of the canyon at that point. On the bright side there is massive lake right below the it.


----------

